# Bộ trưởng Y tế: Sẽ tăng viện phí trong năm 2018



## vietmom (11/4/18)

*Theo Bộ trưởng Y tế, dự kiến mức giá sẽ tăng so với hiện nay khoảng 5-8%.*
Chiều 9/4, Phó thủ tướng Chính phủ Vương Đình Huệ đã có buổi làm việc trực tiếp với Bộ Y tế. Phó Thủ tướng cho hay Chính phủ rất quan tâm tới việc điều chỉnh một số nội dung trong Thông tư 37 về điều chỉnh giá dịch vụ y tế cho phù hợp với giá dịch vụ ở thời điểm hiện tại. Tuy nhiên, đến nay, Bộ Y tế vẫn chưa triển khai báo cáo Chính phủ.

Về vấn đề này, Bộ trưởng Y tế Nguyễn Thị Kim Tiến khẳng định chậm nhất đến tháng 5/2018 sẽ hoàn thành sửa đổi, bổ sung Thông tư 37 quy định thống nhất giá dịch vụ khám chữa bệnh BHYT giữa các bệnh viện cùng hạng trên cả nước.

Trong đó, giai đoạn đầu tiên, Bộ Y tế sẽ khảo sát số lượng dịch vụ, cơ cấu giá một số dịch vụ có mức giá chưa phù hợp để điều chỉnh, trước mắt là khoảng 40 dịch vụ như khám bệnh, ngày giường bệnh, X-quang, CT, MRI, siêu âm thường, nội soi tai mũi họng...

Trong giai đoạn hai, Bộ Y tế, Bộ Tài chính và BHXH Việt Nam khảo sát tổng thể, nghiên cứu kinh nghiệm của một số nước để sắp xếp lại số dịch vụ kỹ thuật hiện nay. Việt Nam đang có khoảng 18.000 dịch vụ kỹ thuật trong khi đó các nước trên thế giới hiện chỉ có khoảng 2.000 đến 3.000 dịch vụ.




Phó thủ tướng Chính phủ Vương Đình Huệ đã có buổi làm việc trực tiếp với Bộ Y tế​
Về giá dịch vụ y tế, theo Bộ trưởng Bộ Y tế, hiện cơ cấu giá điều chỉnh vẫn bao gồm chi phí trực tiếp, tiền lương, chưa tính phi phí quản lý và khấu hao. Do đó chưa tính chi phí ứng dụng công nghệ thông tin.

Quý I/2018 có 14 tỉnh thực hiện giá khám chữa bệnh có tiền lương cho đối tượng không có BHYT, làm CPI tăng 1,32% so với cùng kỳ, tăng 0,09% so với 12/2017. Từ 1/7 sẽ thực hiện mức giá điều chỉnh của một số dịch vụ nêu trên. Trong năm 2018, Bộ Y tế sẽ xây dựng, ban hành mức giá khám chữa bệnh, gồm chi phí trực tiếp (theo định mức đã rà soát, giá vật tư, hóa chất tại thời điểm tính giá), tiền lương (theo lương cơ sở 1.390.000 đồng), và chi phí quản lý.

“Dự kiến mức giá sẽ tăng so với hiện nay khoảng 5-8%, tác động đến CPI khoảng 0,41% (do điều chỉnh theo lương cơ sở 1.390.000 đồng là 0,14%, đưa chi phí quản lý là 0,27%). Do đó nếu CPI chung 2018 tăng cao thì có thể điều chỉnh vào cuối năm 2018 hoặc đầu năm 2019”, Bộ trưởng Y tế nói.

_Nguồn: Zing_


----------

